# Radeon 7000 Vista Driver ?



## jamupnorth (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi i have installed vista on my mothers computer today & it upgraded fine but i could not find a driver for her radeon 7000 agp card ? ati dont support anything lower than a 9500 which is ridiculus as this card is only 2 months old (cheap i know) anyone know of a modded driver that will work ? or will she have to get a new video card ?


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2007)

I am even suprised how Vista got installed for you with your 7000 card.  Mine didn't.  Vista needs atleast DX 9 card.

Run the Vista upgrade wizard and will let you know that it doesn't support that card.


----------



## jamupnorth (Jul 16, 2007)

suraswami said:


> I am even suprised how Vista got installed for you with your 7000 card.  Mine didn't.  Vista needs atleast DX 9 card.
> 
> Run the Vista upgrade wizard and will let you know that it doesn't support that card.



After a bit of reading on various forums i found out that the xp driver catalist 6.4 kind of works ? but is still not right.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 16, 2007)

Two months old for you, but the 7000 is from October 2001, based on the Radeon VE, released in February 2001, which in turn is a lower end version of the ATi Radeon from April 2000. I'd say that support for this GPU really is past it. It can't accelerate Vista's Aero features, but without a driver, it should still work just fine in 2D.
My dad's system is running without Nvidia drivers, and his 6600 has acceleration from the standard MS drivers. Unless Vista doesn't even have basic support for it, I'd say the card should be fine, unless she'll be attempting to play some 3D games.


----------



## jamupnorth (Jul 16, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> Two months old for you, but the 7000 is from October 2001, based on the Radeon VE, released in February 2001, which in turn is a lower end version of the ATi Radeon from April 2000. I'd say that support for this GPU really is past it. It can't accelerate Vista's Aero features, but without a driver, it should still work just fine in 2D.
> My dad's system is running without Nvidia drivers, and his 6600 has acceleration from the standard MS drivers. Unless Vista doesn't even have basic support for it, I'd say the card should be fine, unless she'll be attempting to play some 3D games.



Yes vista ultimate has a basic driver for it but it does drag a bit & i know the card is ancient but she got had by her local pc repair shop as shes not like me when it comes to computers
Why the shops still sell this card is a mystery ? i also had a look at scan.co.uk website and they also sell it new (£18) they must have had lots on the shelves for years !!!


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 16, 2007)

They probably got back orders for it, but when the new generation came out, no-one wanted it, and it accumulated I guess. Now they're trying to sell it to poor saps.
An example, a local store to me tried to sell me a 9200 saying it was the newest card technology! Plays every game!
Also, I actually could have sworn I saw one of the fake GeForce 2s in that store, that were floating around a few years back.
Article about the counterfeit GeForce2 MX400s

Okay, well, I'd keep the card as a backup, and get her a new one. If you're able to find a good one, I'd say something newer, and relatively cheap, something like a 7300GS, preferably GT. Maybe an older 62/6600 would do well, and do full Aero acceleration.


----------



## jamupnorth (Jul 16, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> They probably got back orders for it, but when the new generation came out, no-one wanted it, and it accumulated I guess. Now they're trying to sell it to poor saps.
> An example, a local store to me tried to sell me a 9200 saying it was the newest card technology! Plays every game!
> Also, I actually could have sworn I saw one of the fake GeForce 2s in that store, that were floating around a few years back.
> Article about the counterfeit GeForce2 MX400s
> ...



LOL i have a g force mx 400 in an old machine in the loft !! that takes me back.!!

I was thinking of getting a radeon x165o (£45) as i think that will do her as she is nearly 60 and not really into games!(but she is pc mad)


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2007)

just get a 6200 or 9550.  More than enough.  Just the base DX 9 cards.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Jul 16, 2007)

if you want full dx10 vista support might be worth getting a 2400 when the agp (I assume its agp) version becomes available. as that will probably be a similar price bracket. But the 1650 will do the same job and probably be quicker if she does decided to play some 3d games.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 16, 2007)

Actually, the 2400 is definately an option. Low powered, low noise (will more likely than not be availble passively cooled), and I think I've seen the PCIe version for about £30 (PCIe 2400 Pro, the AGP shouldn't be much more expensive) and at least it's guaranteed to work with Vista.


----------



## jamupnorth (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks i think this is the one & good value too.


----------



## jamupnorth (Jul 17, 2007)

jamupnorth said:


> Thanks i think this is the one & good value too.



Sorry its an agp one i need.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Jul 17, 2007)

There will be an agp one out before too long hopefully.


----------



## devguy (Jul 17, 2007)

If not, try to find a nice Nvidia 6200.  The ones with the 128bit memory bus are real winners.  They have quite a bit more power than the common 64bit memory versions, but also have the possibility of unlocking pipes in them to make them perform at the vanilla 6600 level.


----------



## jamupnorth (Jul 23, 2007)

I see power colour are advertising the radeon hd 2400 agp card on their website but i cant find anyone selling it in the uk. this is the one i think i should get her.


----------

